# Авиация > Авиационная Энциклопедия >  Первый штопор.

## timsz

Арцеулов преднамеренно вошел в штопор первым в России или во всем мире?

ЗЫ Где содержимое статей лучше обсуждать - здесь или прямо там?

----------


## An-Z

обсуждать, по любому тут..

----------


## Mr_Drafon

Насколько помнится первым в мире преднамеренно ввел и вывел из штопора. Читал давно что-то из советских классических книг по авиации типа мы мы мы лучше, выше, быстрее, первее и Иван Грозный еще боярам своим говорил... Просто иногда жуткая советская пропаганда давала перекосы, хотя патриотов воспитала.

----------


## ДМЛ



----------


## Kasatka

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spin_(flight)

Тут написанно, что 




> August 1912, Lieutenant Wilfred Parke RN became the first aviator to recover from an *accidental* spin when his Avro biplane entered a spin at 700 feet AGL in the traffic pattern at Larkhill. Parke attempted to recover from the spin by increasing engine speed, pulling back on the stick, and turning into the spin, with no effect. The aircraft descended 450 feet, and horrified observers braced themselves for a fatal crash.


Штопор был непреднамеренный и случайный

Первый задокументированный преднамеренный ввод и вывод:




> The first documented case of an intentional spin and recovery is that of Squadron Leader J.C. Brooke. In the summer of 1915, Brooke recovered from an accidental spin, and was urged by his students to repeat the exploit. He agreed, and found that he could easily recover from a spin using Parke's technique.


 [/url]

----------

